# Who is dragging baits tomorrow?



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wondering who is headed out in the morning. We are headed out around daylight.


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll be out there Scott, maybe I will just follow you around since your new boat seems to attract fish. 

Now get back to work, haha

Jake


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*This week-end*

We will be out there & spending the night @ the Spur. Good luck to all of you! John


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm headed out tonight towards the rigs. May end up towards the Elbow tomorrow before heading back north.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Meeee!! Probably be a good bit south of you guys though


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

heading out in the morning. see you out there.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We will be out there Sunday..!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Be at the nipple/131 around 0800 see y'all out there!


----------

